# 125 gallon filtration question.



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Im looking for filters for my 125 gallon and while i wanted a fluval FX5, they are a little out of my price range (about 330-350$)
At the point Im pretty set on the aqua top canister filters. They have good reviews and for someone on a budget they are priced pretty well.
I will be running 2 and my question is Can i get away with 2 CF400? They are rated at 370 gph so with 2 that would be 740 which is about 5.9 turnover rate, PLUS they only cost 99 dollars on amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GJ ... PDKIKX0DER
OR
I could go with 1 CF400 and one CF500 which would put me at 895 gph which puts me at a 7.2 turnover rate
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GI ... IQ2Y2T11UM

Now i know more filtration the better but im wondering if 5.9 (call it 6 times) Is enough or will just simply not work at which point i could buy one CF500 to up it to about 7
I will be running a mbuna setup with hopefully one day about 30 fish.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a 125g with 3 HOB filters rated for 300 gph each, better to have too much than not enough. I had a canister that came with my tank but I think their way to much trouble to keep maintained, in my opinion. I also added a UV sterilizer as well and I seen one those canisters you picked had one built in so that might play a factor for you as well.


----------



## richraceri (Mar 3, 2013)

I use a combination a 406 cannister and an Aquaclear 70 HOB on several 100 gallon tanks. Cannisters (many brands are good) are way quieter, have more media / less cleaning but don't aerate the water so you probably need a bubbler. The HOB filters (many brands are good) are way cheaper, aerate the water and are way easy to clean but are loud. Some say the HOB filters have to little bio-media for big overstocked tanks but you can sub more bio-media for charcoal if worried. HOB's with baskets preferred. I like charcoal as it cures smell, but smell really isn't a problem to begin with if you change enough water. There is no "perfect" filter because engineers solve the problem differently which leads to different pro/cons. One other big plus of having 2 filter systems means no panic when one breaks, and they do break (brands with parts a big plus). With 2 different systems you get the best of what the engineers did best in each case. Water changes (the more you do the less filter dependency you have) play a role. There are great sink attached fill/drain system and DIY overflows that make water changes easier. The 5X to 10X (more is better) flowrate guidelines for overstocked cichlid tanks work well. Make your water changes easier so you do them year after year and have a test kit and backup. I like to mix the cannister and HOB's for special tanks.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

IMHO, it's hard to beat the classic Eheim canisters for value as they run forever. You could pair a 2217 with an AC110 HOB that would be a pretty effective combination.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

inmo you should try to get as close to 8-10 times turnover of your tank as possible.
i have to disagree with workharddieproud in that most if not all uv's attached to a canister are next to useless. not enough dwell time, the space between the wall and uv are in most cases to large.

take time and check out uv's on the net. depending on your wallet there all sorts available. if your on a budget like me there are some decent ones that will do a far better job than one inside a canister.
i bought one from the net ( and i'll say not plumbed yet as tank is just starting up) that is a 9w with a five thousand hour bulb life that claims to treat up to a 9000l pond/aquarium.
i aso bought 2 x extra bulbs over the net via ebay that claim to last 8000hrs, very cheap too!

look around re filters and if you want uv get one that plumbs on the outlet of a canister filter. keep in mind they have a max flow rate to do the job.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

i purchased an aquatop on cyber Monday & just recently hooked it up to my 125, the flow rate is a little slow for my liking & the plastic pcs are all thin & break easly during assembly

i would not recommend these filters, i would pay a little more & buy something else if i had to do it all over again


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I mine are Penn Plax Cascade 300 gph which I love and are really quiet. I have had them now for 7 months with no problems.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

There are numerous excellent filter choices available including Fluval and Eheim canisters and Aquaclear power filters (110) however the Filstar canisters offer the best value. If you go with the Filstars I would not run anything less than two Filstar XP4's or if Fluval two 406's. You can obviously do a combination of filters but that is up to you. Which ever way you decide to go research each filter and determine what if any additional items or attachments will be required for your needs.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

So what's ok turnover, good turnover, and excellent turnover.
And I have a fluval 405 on my 46 gallon and to be honest I'm not a big fan of it. Too many small issues that big the **** out of me. ( ie those stupid clips that always break on the impeller cover )
I have a fluval job that's rated for a 70 gallon and if I need it I'll slap that on but I rather just run 2 canisters and call it a day.
And no one has really told me if the aquatops are good but the reviews I have read/watch usually speak pretty highly of them considering the price range which is very affordable


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I have decided to just say f**k it and buy a Fluval Fx6 and call it a day
thanks for all your suggestions i do appreciate it though


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

The fluval FX canisters are huge and may not fit in your cabinet. No spray bar and ribbed hoses. I think the ribbed hoses make it hard to attach any inline heater you may want.
On a limited budget I would go with Aquatop at one of the 2 canister configurations you mention.
I have 2 CF400 uv's and have had one up and running for over 2yrs. The other I bought on Ebay for
$30 and fixed it.
There have been many arguments about the FX and other filters. It's really a matter of balance in what you need and what you want


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Usually those flow rates are pretty exaggerated. They are the pumps max output, but don't take into account friction from media and the fact that it will have to pump up to the tank from the ground and gravity will work against it. Maybe aquatop actually lists accurate flow rates, but none of the other filters i've bought do, so i doubt it. My emperor 400 does nowhere near 400 gph, and my fx5 does nowhere near the 900 gph advertised (it's actually like 525 gph or something, i believe). An aquaclear 110 could do a 110 gallon tank if it were planted or something with only a few small schooling fish. I don't feel it could actually handle a 110 gallon cichlid tank at all.

Not saying you should go out and buy the most expensive filter out there, but just keep in mind that it will be used heavily for years to come. I had a marineland canister filter for a week or so, but the parts felt cheaper and i worried it might leak (could be completely unfounded, and i'm paranoid about leaks). I returned it and got an fx5. Granted nothing is fool proof and it could still break on me, but i feel much better about it. It has a much better feel to it and i worry much less about leaks. I got an fx5 without media for about $260 a year or so ago on amazon. Not sure if you can still get them or not, but i felt it was a solid deal. those 2 filters will put you at $260 total, at that price, i'd say wait a little bit squirrel away a little more money and buy an fx5/fx6. But that's just me, you have to do what's best for you and your budget.

I always feel that a leaking filter could do FAR more damage than the money saved on the front end.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Those were my thoughts as well. The aquatops were a good price but they seems cheaply made, and people complained about cheap plastic parts (which I understand due to price) but I don't want something I'll have to replace in a year or two anyways.
Not to mention maintaining 2 would be more of a pain then one. So that's why I got the fx6. Unpaid 339.00 on amazon which is high but it has a solid reputation to back it that the aquatops lack


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Nice! yeah i don't think you'll regret it. No filter is perfect, but i've liked my fx5. It took me a little to figure exactly how i like to run it, but i'm very pleased. I also paid $260 without media, so your price a little more in line with that as i believe the fx6 comes with media. Also, Amazon sells cheaper foam pads that from what i can are the exact same.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The media you receive with the filter is minimal. I'd suggest using the foam pads in the top tray and packing the bottom 2 with media. Ditch the carbon pad.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya I do ceramic rings in 2 baskets and pillow stuffing I. The other for extra polishing


----------

